# 7-11 worms



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

just saw a sign at 7-11, they now sell chartruse nightcrawlers? what do they do, inject them with dye or something? or is this natural? and yes they are alive.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

A few bait shops in Virginia Beach were selling supposedly "radioactive" bloodworms from the area around the surry nuclear plant. I forgot what they called them. Obviously they were not radioactive but they did look VERY different.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*its what*

they feed them, i belive places like BPS also have the feed.....I have also heard of people doing this to bait fish...anything to make a buck


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here they claim the shellcrackers will bite them better, not ,regular red worms are the ticket .:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL I had forgotten about those... I bought some 3 or 4 years ago and they actually did good for catfish... However makes no sense for catfish as they have poor sight.....I think they would work better for other fish at nite though


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

your 7-11 sells bait!? crazy! 

i did go to a 7-11 in chesapeake that sold fried chicken and pizza... they also had public restrooms  blew my mind.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Used to get "Radioactive" bloodworms at Walmart-2 huge worms, each one about 24" and thick. trick was you had to cut from the tail, or they would die right away. They outfished regular bloodworms, Fishbite bloodworms as well...Have not seen them this year though...Wish I could find them again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Rockstar said:


> your 7-11 sells bait!? crazy!


It's probably edible LOL


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*7-11*

I miss my 7-11's. Superdog and a large Dew! They don't have then in Jacksonville. I have to drive 90 miles to Daytona; and yes I stop everytime I pass Daytona just to get one.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

J-E-T-S said:


> Used to get "Radioactive" bloodworms at Walmart-2 huge worms, each one about 24" and thick. trick was you had to cut from the tail, or they would die right away. They outfished regular bloodworms, Fishbite bloodworms as well...Have not seen them this year though...Wish I could find them again.


I think that's what they used to call "Nuclear Worms" around here. Real long and a piece would wiggle on your hook for an hour. Also, I think you couldn't put them in your ice chest. Had to keep them warm.  

I think they outlawed them around here because they came from Vietnam and they carried some kind of pathogen that was making people sick.
.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

J-E-T-S said:


> Used to get "Radioactive" bloodworms at Walmart-2 huge worms, each one about 24" and thick. trick was you had to cut from the tail, or they would die right away. They outfished regular bloodworms, Fishbite bloodworms as well...Have not seen them this year though...Wish I could find them again.


That is actually a "rag worm". My local bait-n-tackle (Wilcox) sells them. They are huge and nasty. The ones i got were about 3 feet each. Got two in a container for about 5 bucks. Alot cheaper than bloodworms and worked just as good.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*bedding*

its the bedding that the worms live in and eat... that turns them green.... u can buy the dirt/bedding at lots o stores.......


----------

